# I want a Vizsla but not sure.....



## tekkenman

Hi Guys,

I have been doing research on Vizsla for many months now and I just found this forum today. I am thinking to have a Vizsla as my first pet but I am not sure, so I am wondering if someone can help to answer my doubts.

thank you in advance

first of all , I know I have never had a dog before and probably someone will say Vizsla is not the best dog to start with, but I really like this lovely dog.

1 My wife and I are both working 9-5, Mon-Fri.
I know Vizsla needs a lot of excises. I can walk her in the morning and evening time, there is a filed behind my house so I can let her run off leash as well. I am thinking 30 minutes in the morning and 1 hour in the evening time, is this enough? I am thinking to walk the dog when I get off walk at around 6 for an hour and let her stay in the house and sleep in crate/cage/dog bed during the night, get up at 6 in the morning and walk her again, is this too much sleep and stay in for a Vizsla?

2 As we are both working, if we get a Vizsla puppy, is it ok to leave it in the crate/cage or my spare bathroom during the day?

3 We are also thinking to have a baby this year, I heard Vizsla doesn't go well with young kids, I am wondering is that because the dog has too much energy and too big so they will knock young kids down or jump on them, or it is because they can get jealous as they come to the family before the baby? is it the best to wait until we have the baby and baby is 4,5....that is a very long time I have to wait.....but if I have to choose between baby and Vizsla, I have to choose baby.

4 I am living in Dublin-Ireland which is not too cold but can be cold in the morning during winter, I heard Vizsla doesn't go well with cold weather, just wondering if they need a dog coat or something?

5 My neighbour has a Shih Tzu....and it barks at anything. if I have a Vizsla, will she bark back to the Shih Tzu is she hears it during the day? like a chain reaction? does Vizsla bark a lot? do they bark at postman or strangers? are they aggressive in front of strangers?

6 I saw there is a 8 weeks old Vizsla puppy for sale, I am wondering if I get this dog, when is the best age to start walking the dog outside my house? and when is the best age to start training it?

7 also if anyone from Ireland is here, can you please recommend a Vizsla breeder?


thank you all for your time!


----------



## Lenalou

I personally would wait a while. My pup is 12 weeks now and it's been the longest month of my life! We've never had a vizsla before but lead an active lifestyle and have two boys so we can deal with the energy levels. I work 5 hours per week across 2 days, term time so ours doesn't get left for any longer than 3 hrs a couple of times per week, I couldn't imagine leaving him for longer than that every single day. I also use a puppy pen, rather than crate so he can get out of bed, stretch his legs and wee on paper if necessary (though he never has!)

I find our puppy takes up so much time I couldn't imagine having a new born baby as well, ours isn't great with my 6 & 9 yr old yet, he's very boisterous naturally and pulls at their clothes and nips which in turn makes them react and we end up with chaos! 

If I were you, I'd wait until after you've had a child, if it's in the near future, and reevaluate. Your wife may also drop her hours significantly after so one of you is there for the pup.

I imagine mine will be one of the more gentle posts ! Good luck, whatever your decision


----------



## tekkenman

Lenalou said:


> I personally would wait a while. My pup is 12 weeks now and it's been the longest month of my life! We've never had a vizsla before but lead an active lifestyle and have two boys so we can deal with the energy levels. I work 5 hours per week across 2 days, term time so ours doesn't get left for any longer than 3 hrs a couple of times per week, I couldn't imagine leaving him for longer than that every single day. I also use a puppy pen, rather than crate so he can get out of bed, stretch his legs and wee on paper if necessary (though he never has!)
> 
> I find our puppy takes up so much time I couldn't imagine having a new born baby as well, ours isn't great with my 6 & 9 yr old yet, he's very boisterous naturally and pulls at their clothes and nips which in turn makes them react and we end up with chaos!
> 
> If I were you, I'd wait until after you've had a child, if it's in the near future, and reevaluate. Your wife may also drop her hours significantly after so one of you is there for the pup.
> 
> I imagine mine will be one of the more gentle posts ! Good luck, whatever your decision


thank you very much for your advise. it is very helpful. a puppy pen is a great idea!
I am collecting information and advises and will discuss with my wife.

thanks a again for your reply. 
have a nice weekend


----------



## Lenalou

No probs! I've found this site very useful, but there are some very hardcore vizsla fans, and some just regular run of the mill pet owners so you're sure for a mixed bag of responses. ;-)


----------



## texasred

9-5 plus travel time to and from work, is a extremely long time to leave a puppy alone. These are Velcro puppies/dogs. They don't do very well when left alone for long periods. You would not be able to potty train the pup to go outside, it would have to be paper trained. Most people don't want a 50 lb dog to relieve itself in the house.



> 5 My neighbor has a Shih Tzu....and it barks at anything. if I have a Vizsla, will she bark back to the Shih Tzu is she hears it during the day? like a chain reaction? does Vizsla bark a lot? do they bark at postman or strangers? are they aggressive in front of strangers?


There is a good chance it will bark back.
Some bark at strangers and some don't.
They should be good watch dogs, alerting you to anyone near your home. They should not be aggressive, but some are. Some are fear bitters, and some are confident dogs. 

Most of these puppies play to rough for very young kids.
Use the search box and look up shark attacks, nipping.

RBD posted this topic not to long ago.
You can see if you fit into any of the categories listed.
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,17946.msg117306.html#msg117306


----------



## CatK

Welcome to the forum! A very good idea to ask these questions in advance. Can I ask, have you spent any time with any Vizslas? I recommend finding some and spending lots of time with them before committing to this idea.

1. I also work 9-5 and my partner works longer hours. I come back at lunchtimes twice a week, and we have a dog walker who takes him out for 1-2 hours, three times per week. He would be miserable without this company, stimulation and daytime exercise. In addition, he gets half an hour to an hour in the morning, and an hour or two in the evening. This is all off leash so he can run around like a crazy boy. Also, even after a terrible day at work, even if I'm not well, I still have to walk him. In the pouring rain if necessary. 

2 We crated our V while we were potty training him, then he graduated to our dining room. Everyone does it differently and all Vs react differently to being in/out of crates. 

3 Our V, and lots on this forum, are great with kids. Some are not good with kids due to the issues you mention. I would either say get a dog and train it for a couple of years before a baby arrives, or have a baby and train it for a few years before a dog arrives. Both at once would probably lead to one being neglected a bit, although there will be people who manage the balance brilliantly.

4 They can cope with chilly weather while they're running about and then cold when they're standing still. There are lots of good coats you can get for them. It's been a mild winter in North England so far for us so our V hasn't got any clothes yet as he grows so fast we're holding out.

5 Some Vs are barkers and some aren't (my friend has a barker, but we had to teach mine to bark) and generally they're not aggressive if they're well socialized. That said, some go through phases and you have to be ready to work through this with them if it happens. They're a family member not a pet.

6 He can walk outside once he's had his shots and you should start training him straight away but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE think through this really carefully. A Lab is a lovely family dog and is less demanding of your time/attention. 

Best of luck in everything, I hope that is helpful.


----------



## MCD

I live in Ontario, Canada. Our puppy is 9 months old almost. She wears coats, sweaters, a rain slicker in the spring and summer and also right now Muttlucks on her feet because it is so cold and very snowy right now. A vizsla would not be recommended for first time dog owners I think. The breeder will probably assess your situation and ask a lot of lifestyle questions. No vizslas are not like any other dog either. It may depend on the dog that you get as to whether or not they bark at people or other dogs etc. Dharma does not bark at people or other dogs- she is very well mannered and requires a lot of consistency and training. It is a very time consuming and never ending commitment. Well worth it though.


----------



## tekkenman

TexasRed said:


> 9-5 plus travel time to and from work, is a extremely long time to leave a puppy alone. These are Velcro puppies/dogs. They don't do very well when left alone for long periods. You would not be able to potty train the pup to go outside, it would have to be paper trained. Most people don't want a 50 lb dog to relieve itself in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 My neighbor has a Shih Tzu....and it barks at anything. if I have a Vizsla, will she bark back to the Shih Tzu is she hears it during the day? like a chain reaction? does Vizsla bark a lot? do they bark at postman or strangers? are they aggressive in front of strangers?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a good chance it will bark back.
> Some bark at strangers and some don't.
> They should be good watch dogs, alerting you to anyone near your home. They should not be aggressive, but some are. Some are fear bitters, and some are confident dogs.
> 
> Most of these puppies play to rough for very young kids.
> Use the search box and look up shark attacks, nipping.
> 
> RBD posted this topic not to long ago.
> You can see if you fit into any of the categories listed.
> http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,17946.msg117306.html#msg117306
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for your advise, I have read the post related to shark attacks and nipping.
I will discuss this with my wife and hope this wont scare her and change her view on a V.

thanks again


----------



## tekkenman

CatK said:


> Welcome to the forum! A very good idea to ask these questions in advance. Can I ask, have you spent any time with any Vizslas? I recommend finding some and spending lots of time with them before committing to this idea.
> 
> 1. I also work 9-5 and my partner works longer hours. I come back at lunchtimes twice a week, and we have a dog walker who takes him out for 1-2 hours, three times per week. He would be miserable without this company, stimulation and daytime exercise. In addition, he gets half an hour to an hour in the morning, and an hour or two in the evening. This is all off leash so he can run around like a crazy boy. Also, even after a terrible day at work, even if I'm not well, I still have to walk him. In the pouring rain if necessary.
> 
> 2 We crated our V while we were potty training him, then he graduated to our dining room. Everyone does it differently and all Vs react differently to being in/out of crates.
> 
> 3 Our V, and lots on this forum, are great with kids. Some are not good with kids due to the issues you mention. I would either say get a dog and train it for a couple of years before a baby arrives, or have a baby and train it for a few years before a dog arrives. Both at once would probably lead to one being neglected a bit, although there will be people who manage the balance brilliantly.
> 
> 4 They can cope with chilly weather while they're running about and then cold when they're standing still. There are lots of good coats you can get for them. It's been a mild winter in North England so far for us so our V hasn't got any clothes yet as he grows so fast we're holding out.
> 
> 5 Some Vs are barkers and some aren't (my friend has a barker, but we had to teach mine to bark) and generally they're not aggressive if they're well socialized. That said, some go through phases and you have to be ready to work through this with them if it happens. They're a family member not a pet.
> 
> 6 He can walk outside once he's had his shots and you should start training him straight away but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE think through this really carefully. A Lab is a lovely family dog and is less demanding of your time/attention.
> 
> Best of luck in everything, I hope that is helpful.


#

thank you so much for your detailed reply. We will take a very good think of this as we are both animal lovers and we know it is a big responsibility to have a dog, that is a family member!

we cant have a dog walker, I will think again about this.
and I will think about having a lab.

thank you and have a nice weekend


----------



## tekkenman

MCD said:


> I live in Ontario, Canada. Our puppy is 9 months old almost. She wears coats, sweaters, a rain slicker in the spring and summer and also right now Muttlucks on her feet because it is so cold and very snowy right now. A vizsla would not be recommended for first time dog owners I think. The breeder will probably assess your situation and ask a lot of lifestyle questions. No vizslas are not like any other dog either. It may depend on the dog that you get as to whether or not they bark at people or other dogs etc. Dharma does not bark at people or other dogs- she is very well mannered and requires a lot of consistency and training. It is a very time consuming and never ending commitment. Well worth it though.


thank you for your reply!
everyone is saying it is very very time consuming and well worth it..... this is making it so irresistible.
I need to have a good discussion with my wife and do more research.

thank you for your advise


----------



## MilesMom

In my opinion, 9-5 way too long to leave young V. I have a 2 yr old and an 8 month old ( dogs not kids . ) the most we leave them is 4 hrs. If I can't come home for lunch they have a dog walker or daycare. And this is on top of a 60-90 min off leash morning run and hour park or hike on the evening. They need a lot, especially if you only have one. You are all they have then! 

Best of luck!


----------



## tekkenman

MilesMom said:


> In my opinion, 9-5 way too long to leave young V. I have a 2 yr old and an 8 month old ( dogs not kids . ) the most we leave them is 4 hrs. If I can't come home for lunch they have a dog walker or daycare. And this is on top of a 60-90 min off leash morning run and hour park or hike on the evening. They need a lot, especially if you only have one. You are all they have then!
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you and fully agree. sigh.. looks like we need to say goodbye to the Vizsla dream until we are both retired or something...

thanks anyway and have a nice weekend.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

tekkenman said:


> ...my first pet ...
> 
> 1 My wife and I are both working 9-5, Mon-Fri. ...
> 
> 3 We are also thinking to have a [first] baby this year, ...
> 
> 5 My neighbour has a Shih Tzu....and it barks at anything. ...


Boy oh boy! Everybody is being so gentle with you. Let me give you some tough love: NO, no, no! You get a V puppy and that's a V destined for rescue.

A 1st pet ...AND it is a V ...AND it is a puppy ...AND a 1st baby ...AND working 9 - 5 ...AND a noisy Shih Tzu!! It's possible, but seriously: no.

It's not what you wanted to hear, but it's what you needed to hear.

Bob


----------



## jjohnson

My Vizsla hates kids, hates cold weather, does not do well left alone for more than 6 hours, and barks a TON. Like he is constantly barking at something. Just my two cents. So I would agree that a Vizsla is not the right dog for you! It wasn't the right dog for us either! Although we love our dog, we really wish we waited or got an easy-going, dumb lab or golden retriever.


----------



## CatK

We got stopped by a guy outside a local bar when we were walking Morris and he was like 'oh we had a V and I loved him sooooo muuuuch but in the end he was too much work so we got rid of him'. Turns out the puppy was only about 6 months. I wanted to smack him over the head.


----------



## tekkenman

Bob said:


> tekkenman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...my first pet ...
> 
> 1 My wife and I are both working 9-5, Mon-Fri. ...
> 
> 3 We are also thinking to have a [first] baby this year, ...
> 
> 5 My neighbour has a Shih Tzu....and it barks at anything. ...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Bob. fair enough.... I am checking labs now........
> I really appreciate your NO.
> Boy oh boy! Everybody is being so gentle with you. Let me give you some tough love: NO, no, no! You get a V puppy and that's a V destined for rescue.
> 
> A 1st pet ...AND it is a V ...AND it is a puppy ...AND a 1st baby ...AND working 9 - 5 ...AND a noisy Shih Tzu!! It's possible, but seriously: no.
> 
> It's not what you wanted to hear, but it's what you needed to hear.
> 
> Bob
Click to expand...


----------



## tekkenman

jjohnson said:


> My Vizsla hates kids, hates cold weather, does not do well left alone for more than 6 hours, and barks a TON. Like he is constantly barking at something. Just my two cents. So I would agree that a Vizsla is not the right dog for you! It wasn't the right dog for us either! Although we love our dog, we really wish we waited or got an easy-going, dumb lab or golden retriever.


oh no...........sorry to hear that..
and I am checking Labs now..sigh
I am sure they are nice dogs and family pet as well. are they...?


----------



## jjohnson

I have known probably 20 different labs throughout my extended family and growing up (everyone else in my family has them) and I have never known a mean or aggressive one. However, they can be just as boisterous as Vizslas as puppies, and they can bark and chew a lot. Especially if left home for long periods. In my experience though, labs are much more adaptable to different life styles because they are just much more easy going. If you work a lot, you might also consider a small dog. We have friends that work full time and have a baby and they have a pug, and the pug seems to do great.


----------



## CatK

tekkenman said:


> and I am checking Labs now..sigh
> I am sure they are nice dogs and family pet as well. are they...?


I know lots of friends who had them as family pets when growing up and loved them. One of my best friends has a gorgeous golden retriever and they have a great time together going out on huge walks and going along with the hunts.

Don't be sad, ending up with the wrong dog is the only bad outcome, any dog that fits with your lifestyle is massively exciting! 

Edit: Make sure you meet lots of ANY breed that you want to buy. They'll be with your for a long time so you have to be sure!


----------



## CrazyCash

I had a golden retriever for 13 years and my brother currently has a lab and three young kids - both dogs were fantastic family dogs and great with kids. They were easy to train and not nearly as needy as a Vizsla. We all love our Vs, so I can see why you are drawn to this breed, but I think as your first dog and starting a family you'd be happier with an easier breed as your starter dog. . You can always get a V years down the road when you are ready - I fell in love with Vizslas five years before I actually got one.


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/purchasing-vizsla-so-it-doesnt-end-up.html

Purchasing a Vizsla so it doesn't end of in Rescue post. Hope it sheds light on what to expect.

Nothing wrong with a cat. We had many years where a cat was the right dog for us. 

Happy trails,

RBD


----------



## mlwindc

We got our Vizsla when my son was 3.5 years old. I can definitively say that if I had a puppy vizsla and a newborn, I would've gone insane. My neighbor actually wanted to get a vizsla too, but after seeing ours, he decided against it as his wife was pregnant at the time.

They're a lot of work - we basically treated our v puppy as a newborn. He's a lot calmer now at 16 months, but that's because we devoted significant time and energy into him. Could not have done it with a newborn.

FWIW, my son has a classmate who got a lab puppy when their oldest was about a year. They have no wretched stories of crazy puppies or insanity, of which we have TONS. I definitely see why labs are the quintessential family dog. When they see our V, they cannot believe how much exercise and how nuts he can be and that's the 1+ year old V who has calmed down significantly. both our v and the labs are great around kids, because they grew up with them, so I can't comment there.

Our v actually doesn't bark (except when startled or tense) and does relatively well by himself (he's been alone for seven hours - the longest), but he is well exercised and like I said above, we put a lot of time and work into him.


----------



## MeandMy3

Hello,

I want to chime in a bit too. We have 2 labs, a vizsla, and a schnauzer who seems to be a permanent house guest. Our first lab is amazing with everything but small dogs under 20lbs. Our 2nd lab - well, she was a handful until she was about 18 months old. She is a red lab and so much like a vizsla, that we started looking into the vizsla breed. Our vizsla is the youngest of our pack. Our vizsla barks more than our labs do, but our younger lab demands more attention than our vizsla does. The youngest child we have had around any of our dogs was about 18 months old - all of our dogs were well behaved, but I do think we have been lucky in our choices of pets. 

We are lucky that my great aunt lives with us and our dogs are rarely alone. We also have a sitter come in to entertain my great aunt (she's 99!) and our dogs - 2-3 times per week. although we pay dearly for this service, it is well worth it! 

At this time in your lives, it sounds like a vizsla is not the right choice for you. I'd do some research and find a lab pup with laid-back parents, especially if a baby is in your near future. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## tekkenman

Guys, thank you all for your great comments!
this forum is such a great place!

I will discuss all comments with my wife.
I am going to hang around here to learn more about Vizsla even if we are not going to get one.

you all have a great weekend!


----------



## hcrowder

If you have good reasons for wanting a V over another breed then I would just wait. My husband and I waited over 2 years to get a V because we wanted to be in a position to give her the best possible care. 

A vizsla puppy requires more time, attention, and patients then you would believe. Even after being told it would be a lot I still have moments where I want to cry. Adding a new baby and not enough sleep sounds like a recipe for disaster. 

9-5 without a break isn't possible, but if you could have a dog walker and devote all morning and evening with the puppy then they would be fine. Ours gets 2 hours of attention in the morning, two 45 min breaks with the dog walker though out the day, and then constant attention in the evening. When we do eat at the same time it is because my husband has been on dog duty while I cook. Mostly we eat whatever we can scrounge, while standing, and taking breaks to let the dog out as she is potty training. 

My vizsla gets cold when she is standing outside but is fine while running. 

Another thing to consider is the cost. We bought everything online and it was a lot cheaper than buying in the shops. However, you need toys (they have to be able to chew something), lead, collar, harness, crate, bowls, bedding, towels, vet visits, etc. We have probably spent 300 pounds in a month and that doesn't cover the dog walker. 

That being said, I love my little girl even if she is in a time out for sharking me one to many times tonight.


----------



## R E McCraith

Had V's before my 2 sons were born - they were raised with 1-2 V's in their lives - never put the Cart before the Horse - V's are a handfull - my advice - wait till your child is 4/5yrs old then get a V - also - this forum is FANTASTIC - but - meet V's in the field - talk to the owners - this is not 1 trip ! hours with the breed & owners is more than this site will ever teach - TIME is on your side - USE it WISELY !


----------



## KB87

Your description of your situation sounds a lot like ours - working 9-5, thinking about having kids, etc. Our boy is 2 now and starting to settle so I've been through most of the challenges. Is our situation ideal? Not even close. Did I want a V more than anything in the world? Yes. So we made it work. We made TONS of sacrifices, spent every waking minute with him to turn him into what we want, but also spent TONS of money to ensure he went to daycare and was taken care of when we were at work. Our boy turned our just fine BUT he wasn't my first dog. Had he been my first dog and had I not had experience with the challenges (and I mean big time challenges) that dogs bring I probably would be single and with just my dog. My fiancé hadn't had a dog before so I had to teach him what to do and I had to be the leader from day 1. 

I definitely think as a first dog Vs will provide too many challenges with behavior and training given your experience and schedule. You could make it work but it would likely put a strain on your relationship, if it does work. Even with a lab I think you will have your hands full and likely will realize it's too much work given your current situation if you don't know what having a dog brings. Adding a young child into the mix while the dog is still quite young may be setting yourself up for disaster. I think RBD's suggestion of a cat first isn't a bad one. Then once your kids are older consider adding a dog to your lives. I just wouldn't recommend a dog for you right now and I absolutely wouldn't suggest a V for you until you have some experience under your belt, or have a lot of time, money and resources available to find a decent trainer and work with the dog.


----------



## Laika

Tekkenman, I would like to commend you for seeking this advise, and being receptive of the feedback. All the replies above have been great, and I agree that, at least for now a V would not be a good fit for your family.

We got our pup at 6 months from a family where it didn't work out (a little sad I missed her blue eyed puppy stage, but happy for no shark biting ), and while I'm happy how it worked out for me, I'm always saddened to see people get these dogs without knowing the breed first.

The biggest thing with Vs is how much time they need to be with their people. It is a life changing experience in that everything one does changes to, "can the dog go?" This includes visiting family & friends, dinner, we don't see nearly as many movies anymore. Our life is fundamentally the same, but at the same time completely changed--and we wouldn't have it any other way.

I should also state for the record, we talked about this addition for two years, and if we hadn't stumbled into a 6mo old we would not have a dog right now. We would not have had the time a true puppy deserves in those early months.


----------



## Laika

Another thought. You could keep your eye out for an older V that needs rehoming. You would hopefully then have some background on the dog & know if it would work with your home life. If it is older & perhaps a little more mellow it may also be a good transition into the V lifestyle. I also think some of these white faced Vs look dignified and just plain fantastic


----------



## mswhipple

I certainly agree with Laika! Adopting a young adult, as I did with my Willie Boy, is so much easier than raising a puppy... AND you're saving a life, as well. The young adult dog still has plenty of pep, lots of life in front of him, and usually comes with the basic training already learned. Willie was approx. two years old when I found him at the dog pound. His house manners are perfect. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Hbomb

I can't really compare vizslas with other breeds as H is our first dog. As mentioned earlier, the puppy phase is difficult and tiring. I took time off work when we first got H to help with training/toilet training and I don't think we could have managed without that!

I agree that a puppy/baby at the same time is not a good idea and best either to wait for one or the other. And if you do get a pup maybe taking even a week off work to help it settle in, then investing in daycare would be good for it. 

Don't be downhearted that you are looking at labs though! They are lovely dogs. And they make exceptionally cute puppies...I think they are even cuter than vizsla puppies 

(hope the mods don't kick me off the forum for saying this!)


----------



## R E McCraith

CUTE ? LAB's PUPPY's - I need a MODERATOR !!!!!! LOL !!!!!


----------



## Penny

Hi Tekkenman, I live in Dublin and have 2 v's. While I agree generally with what everyone has been saying, im sure it would help you in your decision making if you got to spend some time with them, so feel free to PM me if you want to meet my two mutts!


----------



## MeandMy3

@Hbomb - that made me laugh. Our red lab pup and our vizsla pup looked the same in their puppy pictures. The only way we can tell them apart is by the tails and the dates on the pictures if the tails aren't visible. I think all large-breed puppies are cute. The really small breed pups tend to look like rats to me.


----------



## tekkenman

Hi All,

thank you all for your reply. I have talked to my wife over the weekend and we had a very good thinking about this, we have decided not to have a Vizsla or any dogs until we have the baby.
however I will goto a friend's place to walk his dog for about 2-3 times a week.

thanks again for all your kind advise.


----------



## CatK

MeandMy3 said:


> The really small breed pups tend to look like rats to me.


It always makes me really nervous when Morris goes into 'stalk' position when he sees a small dog, although up until now he has just galloped up to them, them loosened up and greeted them very gently. I worry he thinks they might be squirrels or rabbits... that would not go well for the small dog...


----------



## Hbomb

@tekkenman- that sounds like a good idea. You will get the best of both worlds- going out for nice long walks and playing etc- but not having to worry about cleaning up puppy wee/poo or who will look after the dog when you go out! What kind of dog does your friend have?

I hope all goes well planning your family.

@catk- I agree tiny tiny dogs do sometimes look a bit like rats! H is actually frightened of them- especially if it barks. He will happily wrestle with a big mastiff/doberman etc but show him a chihuahua and he comes and leans against my legs and looks at me as if to say: 'yes, it's barking, but are you sure it's a dog??'


----------



## Hbomb

@tekkenman- that sounds like a good idea. You will get the best of both worlds- going out for nice long walks and playing etc- but not having to worry about cleaning up puppy wee/poo or who will look after the dog when you go out! What kind of dog does your friend have?

I hope all goes well planning your family.

@catk- I agree tiny tiny dogs do sometimes look a bit like rats! H is actually frightened of them- especially if it barks. He will happily wrestle with a big mastiff/doberman etc but show him a chihuahua and he comes and leans against my legs and looks at me as if to say: 'yes, it's barking, but are you sure it's a dog?


----------



## texasred

I talked a friend into waiting, that was going to look at a new lab puppy. I just asked him a few questions. Have you rebuilt your backyard fence yet? Have you picked up a crate? Do you plan on putting in a dog door due to the hours you work, or are you having someone come in during the day to let the pup out to relieve himself. You could opt for a outside dog run, for when your not home.

This week he said he canceled the meeting with the breeder. That he had a lot of things he needed to take care of first. He was going to reevaluate the idea of getting a pup next year.


----------



## CatK

Hbomb said:


> H is actually frightened of them- especially if it barks. He will happily wrestle with a big mastiff/doberman etc but show him a chihuahua and he comes and leans against my legs and looks at me as if to say: 'yes, it's barking, but are you sure it's a dog?


I know! Morris is so laud back, and would like to play with all dogs... apart from small ones who he'll give a massively wide berth to avoid!


----------



## tekkenman

Hbomb said:


> @tekkenman- that sounds like a good idea. You will get the best of both worlds- going out for nice long walks and playing etc- but not having to worry about cleaning up puppy wee/poo or who will look after the dog when you go out! What kind of dog does your friend have?
> 
> I hope all goes well planning your family.
> 
> @catk- I agree tiny tiny dogs do sometimes look a bit like rats! H is actually frightened of them- especially if it barks. He will happily wrestle with a big mastiff/doberman etc but show him a chihuahua and he comes and leans against my legs and looks at me as if to say: 'yes, it's barking, but are you sure it's a dog??'


Thank you Hbomb,
my friend has a Husky. ;-) I like big dogs and that Husky is very calm and gentle, just need a lot of running otherwise she will get bored.


----------



## Taram

Penny said:


> Hi Tekkenman, I live in Dublin and have 2 v's. While I agree generally with what everyone has been saying, im sure it would help you in your decision making if you got to spend some time with them, so feel free to PM me if you want to meet my two mutts!


Hi Penny,
Im in Dublin too!! I thought I was the only Irish person here!! Tekkenman, I agree with the others my pup is 7 mths, and a lot of work. A baby is hard enough without a puppy! Although I do think if you have kids your first puppy is a bit easier, only because your more used to: not going out, cleaning up pee, poo, vomit, crying, etc.... 
Tara.


----------



## tekkenman

Taram said:


> Penny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tekkenman, I live in Dublin and have 2 v's. While I agree generally with what everyone has been saying, im sure it would help you in your decision making if you got to spend some time with them, so feel free to PM me if you want to meet my two mutts!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Penny,
> Im in Dublin too!! I thought I was the only Irish person here!! Tekkenman, I agree with the others my pup is 7 mths, and a lot of work. A baby is hard enough without a puppy! Although I do think if you have kids your first puppy is a bit easier, only because your more used to: not going out, cleaning up pee, poo, vomit, crying, etc....
> Tara.
Click to expand...

hahaha, thanks for the advise, Taram.


----------



## Mileysmom

Hey guys 

I'm in Dublin too and I have a 2.5 years old girl (Miley). 

I knew a vizsla girl in the next road in Clontarf(Leila) and just recently met a young V boy at the vet.

We should do a V meeting guys...what's your take

MM


----------



## Taram

I'm in Walkinstown I'd love that will I start a thread of our own so we don't hijack this one  
Tara


----------



## Seanyh

Hi guys, I'm in mayo and have an 18 month old bitch. fantastic dog, but she needs loads of exercise.
especially in the first couple of years. I've had, and still have GSPs, but the Vizslas need more exercise IMO.


----------



## Jallen2014

Yes defenetly you should do more research... Vz are Clingy,Stakers,Velcro they think they're human. they need lots of room to run freely, not just 1/2 hr if at most 1-hr in the afternoon!
I think your must have been thinking of owning a big fat bulldog? Vz are a lot of work in the begining my friend, but it all pays off when the grow & the follow every command you give. Plus they don't smell and don't need grooming! Just bad berath ! If you are ready for a real dog challenge Vizsla is for you, other wise get a Poodle ! 
My Bo Diddley is now 15 Mo & he mama's boy, fisty, moody,talks & farts a lot, but the best dog ever! ;D


----------



## aliciavp

Hi there!

We have a 15 week old pup, and we work full time. So far we've been through the sleep deprivation, nipping, barking etc... 

We decided that we wanted to get a pup before having kids, so that our dog would calm down by the time a baby came along... I think this has been a good decision, and excellent preparation for when we do have children.

We went for a laid back puppy when choosing from the litter. Over the first two weeks we had someone home at all times, but gradually increased the time alone for our little pup. By the time we went back to work, our puppy had adjusted - there was no crying/whining or anything. He has full access to our backyard and garage - and although he has "moved" some things around, he generally doesn't get up to too much mischief when we're at work. We leave him with toys, stuffed kongs, the occasional meaty bone and that seems to do the trick.

Importantly, we exercise him at least 1.5 hours a day. This is usually a early morning walk and an afternoon walk/trip to the dog park plus training. When we are home he is with us, and he sleeps indoors in his crate. 

We also have a neighbour with a verbal poodle - our pup doesn't 'bark back', nor does he make much noise at all when we are at work (we've asked our neighbours). 

I think it's doable - with the right training and puppy  We have altered our work hours a little so that we're home a little earlier... 

We are both new to dog ownership, so it's been an awakening experience but one we wouldn't change - we love our little guy!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

aliciavp said:


> We have a 15 week old pup, and we work full time. ...
> 
> By the time we went back to work, our puppy had adjusted - there was no crying/whining or anything. ...
> 
> ... When we are home he is with us, and he sleeps indoors in his crate.
> 
> We also have a neighbour with a verbal poodle - our pup doesn't 'bark back', nor does he make much noise at all when we are at work (we've asked our neighbours).
> ...


Congratulations! I'd say that you had mastered the art of puppy raising (so far <G>).

I see a business opportunity here: you take a clients 8 week old "raw" puppy and 7 weeks later you return a calm, settled, polished version. There's no doubt that people would pay real money for such a service. Now, how much money would it take for you to go through that again? <G>

I'm impressed.

Bob


----------



## aliciavp

HA! aww thanks so much Bob! We just did a lot of research! This forum helped so so much (particularly when my partner got the puppy blues)! 

We're still working on him - I don't think we'll ever stop... but each week he finds a new way to shine  

One thing that also helped me a lot - particularly because we don't exactly live on a farm... is realising that unless you have two dogs, your pup won't exercise itself. A friend has acreage, and a fat labrador. They think that because they have a big backyard... that their dog doesn't need exercise... but he does, and it shows! We have a smaller yard, but because we put in the hours, I truly believe our pup will do much better. my 2 cents anyway! 

Hope that helps with your decision! We bought "The Versatile Vizsla" and pawed through forums & videos before we got Lazlo... it did help a lot, I recommend preparing yourself in every way possible.

oh and p.s... just because little Lazlo is used to being home alone... doesn't mean it becomes easy for you! I am still riddled with guilt every time i leave


----------

